# Purchase Buckling W/Frost Damaged Ears?



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Would you purchase a Nigerian Dwarf buckling with frost damaged ears? They flop. 

Will they straiten out? Will he be impossible to resell once I use him for a few years because of the ears? Or should he not even be ADGA registered because of the ears? 

He was born on one of those -20 days that happened here recently. He was not able to dry off quickly enough.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It wouldn't bother me whatsoever. Actually, I've purchased and owned bucks with frostbitten ears. No big deal and it does not affect their registration. I also have a buck who got his ears chewed by a dog and now flop...I don't care. It's not a genetic issue so no worries. 

The buckling's ears might straighten out or might not. I can't imagine it would affect his ability to sell. Just tell the buyer why his ears are like that.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I have two alpine yearlings that only have about 1 inch of ear each, they were born Febuary 10th last year but they were registerable and so I bought them as was said above it's not genetic so will not be a problem.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a doe with frost bitten ears or ear I should say. It is not a genetic defect and doesn't affect her at all. Allot of people are having that issue this year too. My friend bought a couple does last year.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What did you end up deciding?

I struggled with this decision last year too. I ended up buying the buck. Obviously I knew it had no bearing on his genetics but I did (still do) think it may make re-sale difficult. Some people consider an aesthetic factor in purchasing animals.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not going to make a decision purchasing him until I know his genetics and milking background. They person with him just moved, so all the paperwork is still boxed up. So I'm waiting on that information!


----------

